# What should I do in preparation?



## ILovemyBertie (May 26, 2012)

I have just had my viewing of my cockapoo Bertie, and have placed a deposit on him. I am going to collect Bertie either this week or next. I would like to know what I should do in preparation for collecting him. What is essential to buy everything on the list as I am a first time dog owner. Also what should I do/take with me when I go to collect my little chap.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I just took a blanket for mine to sleep on and a towel and wipes incase of car sickness. Maybe some water if it's a long journey? I would buy a crate, collar and lead and bowls. Also some toys and some puppy training treats. Love the name Bertie, any photos?


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Plenty of kitchen roll and the odour removing spray for those little accidents ( and there may be lots), a soft brush to get him used to being groomed and a bed.

I would take the crate with you when you pick him up especially if its longer than half an hours drive, if its not and he's going to sit on a lap then take the collar so they have something to hold on to.

Have lots of fun and keep a close eye out for toileting in the wrong place you have to be quick, don't expect the husband or kids to, they will be too busy watching TV etc.

Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

janee said:


> Have lots of fun and keep a close eye out for toileting in the wrong place you have to be quick, don't expect the husband or kids to, they will be too busy watching TV etc. .


Ha ha!! couldn't agree more!! Still it's lots of fun and doesn't last long! x


----------



## ILovemyBertie (May 26, 2012)

Thanks all of you, Its a four hour journey, some friends have recommended to me to take a hot water bottle so that the puppy doesn't miss his litter mates. Is this advisory? how should i prepare for him to come home?


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Are you collecting him on your own or do you have help? If there are two of you he can sit on your companions knee on a puppy pad and towel if you are alone a crate is essential with vetbed and puppy pad. Take plenty of kitchen roll and wet wipes. When you get home make sure all the family are aware of the need to watch pup ALL THE TIME unless you want to find wet patches or poos! He should go out when he wakes up, when he has been fed, when he has been playing and every hour in any case. Decide where you want pup to sleep and if he is to have a small crate with no room for a pee or room for a bed and puppy pad. I had Hattie in a crate next to my bed let her out when I got up for a comfort break or if she woke up result clean pup quite quickly but this is not for everyone so suggest you read Gwen Bailey's book on raising a puppy loads of useful advice. Most of all ENJOY the puppy phase does not last long. I will be doing this again at the end of June with Minton hope Hattie pulls her weight and helps out a bit!


----------



## ILovemyBertie (May 26, 2012)

I'm going with my dad because I am only thirteen! Bertie is my first puppy so I want to do it right. Many people keep saying it's the parents that look after the dog, and that I'm not up to it. But honestly I'm paying, training, feeding, walking, caring and picking up the poo for him. and thanks for your advice


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Awww you sound mature for a thirteen year old  I trained my first dog at the age of 9 and she was my companion for 15 years taking me through the highs and lows of the transition into adulthood! She was my best friend in the world. I have the Gwen Bailey book like Sue suggested however no longer need it. If you send me your address to [email protected] I will post it to you. I had a 4 hour journey with Jarvis and had him on my lap all the way home which he slept. He is now safely secure in the boot of my car which he loves but I felt it important to be close to him for his first journey. 

Be prepared for your pup to cry all night... I chose to crate Jarvis (essential if upstairs or down) you can get them from a cheep supplier on eBay ..pref 36". Mine was 2nd hand which was perfect however brought another for my bedroom on eBay brand new for £20. Jarvis slept downstairs for a few weeks which he settled into about a week of crying however as he constantly woke me for a wee at 5:30 am I decided to crate him beside me in bed. some chose to have them in bed with them (I wanted to but my son occasional still visits me in the middle of the night!!) but whatever works for you. 

There are no right or wrong ways of dealing with it but it has to work for you AND the puppy. Plenty of chews (puppy friendly) they can't have rawhide till after 4months but Jarvis had rice chews (local pet shop should advise on the best suited). 

Puppy classes, although expensive, is a must if you are a first time owner. 

Teddies are a must...Jarvis still snuggles into his. Ask the breeder for a smelly blanked with the scent of mum and pups on it to help him with the transition. 

Is he going to be home alone at any point on the day ?? X


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?lv42dw
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ILovemyBertie (May 26, 2012)

My friends lent me the book, I'm on the third chapter and it is a great book full of great information, Bertie will be alone in the day but only for two and a bit hours 2ish -4 ish


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

ILovemyBertie said:


> I'm going with my dad because I am only thirteen! Bertie is my first puppy so I want to do it right. Many people keep saying it's the parents that look after the dog, and that I'm not up to it. But honestly I'm paying, training, feeding, walking, caring and picking up the poo for him. and thanks for your advice


You will be perfect just remember puppy is going through some tough times to but I am sure he will look towards you to guide him through the right way to do things. You should find it easier to relax than us old fogies and as a result pup will relax also so take it one day at a time and keep us up to date.


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Haha well said sue  

Jarvis is left for 3 hours mon to thur mornings and I am sure he is happy with the peace and quiet!! Plenty of chew toys and a kong (rubber toy with a hole) stuffed with treats and cream cheese (google Kong if you haven't heard of it)

Anything you need or advice on just shout on here, shared information on here was invaluable to me  x


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?nczjvt
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ILovemyBertie (May 26, 2012)

My aunty has kongs, apparently they are really stimulating for puppies and leave them puzzled for a while... We're going to go and buy dog things on Saturday so if you have any suggestions on where to get things from because I'm just headed to pets at home it seems like a go to place as the workers know a lot about animals.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

ILovemyBertie said:


> My aunty has kongs, apparently they are really stimulating for puppies and leave them puzzled for a while... We're going to go and buy dog things on Saturday so if you have any suggestions on where to get things from because I'm just headed to pets at home it seems like a go to place as the workers know a lot about animals.


Go to where you feel comfortable be aware Pets At Home have a big advertising agenda so do not be too fooled by their 'experience' if you get the help you need that is great the problem is trying to be too perfect for your pup. Do the best you can get help if you get stuck relax and enjoy your new dog.


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Www.vetuk.co.uk are great for flea and wormer etc, half the price than the vets. Just make sure you weigh your pup at the vets to get the dosage right. You are not obligated to buy for your vets. They sometimes have offers on food too.

Try to stick with the food your breeder is feeding your pup for a short while. If you chose to change try to stick to a good quality food. This will keep his poos solid and allow the anal glands to work correctly as he grows. Look at the protein (meet) content. The higher the (dry) food content the better. Although can be more expensive it's well worth it. I use barking Heads and Jarvis loves it... Vets tend to push toward Hills, james Wellbeloved is used by some and Arden Grange... There are so many out there, have a look and go with what you feel best but gradually change by introducing a little at a time of the new into his old feed until you have half and half after about 5 days and fully onto the new in about a week or so.

Local smaller pet shops have a lot of knowledge and support too and are generally not supporting specific brands that give them bonuses! 

If you like what you see in shops and can wait..look online... You may find them cheaper from the vast amount of pet supplies online  do check eBay for second hand bargains and new stuff from pet suppliers.

X


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?znrgs0
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a Bertie too he will be nearly four months old soon! Bet your excited! I'm 21 and Bertie is my first puppy ( had a dog when I was growing up but was far too young to look after her when she was a pup) the hardest part I found was leaving him at night in his crate when he was crying but within a week he was fine ! Enjoy the cuddles I had to go back to uni to finish of my last few weeks after Easter break and when I came home he had grown so much ! Make sure he has a toy to chew I also gave up one of my blankets which I would sleep with in my bed so he would feel comfort with the smell of me when he was alone at night ,I also used a microwaveable bean bag fluffy toy ( which we made sure there was nothing he could chew off and swallow ) to imitate the warmth of his litter mates ! Enjoy the early mornings that was a shock to the system but now I'm used to getting up early. Fingers crossed he is good in the car , luckily I only lived ten minutes away from the breeder we got Bertie from but give him reassuring cuddles and kisses and praise him. Good luck and let us no how your new adventure sets out! Your puppy day will
Come so quickly oh and when you get a chance put some pictures up


----------



## ILovemyBertie (May 26, 2012)

I'm going shopping today to get all the stuff we need for when he gets home, is that all I'll need to start with?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Here is a list of puppy essentials :

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/08/10/essential-equipment-for-your-new-puppy/

Here is a puppy proof your home article which may help:

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/08/25/how-to-puppy-proof-your-home/

Happy puppy days xxx


----------



## ILovemyBertie (May 26, 2012)

Got everything people have recommended, tomorrow's the big day


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Frankie, how exciting for you. Here's a link to the Taking Puppy Home page on the Cockapoo Club of GB website:

http://www.cockapooclubgb.co.uk/taking-puppy-home.html

It sounds like you are really well organised already though ... have fun tomorrow!

Sue


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Ohhh good luck tomorrow  and keep us posted with PLENTY of gorgeous photos xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

Fristly congratulations - you sound really mature for your age and you'll love your pup - looking forward to seeing photos. Owning a dog is very hard work but stick with it and you'll get so much back!

This would be my list:
Dog crate, A couple of blankets / vet beds, puppy pads (or news paper if your on a budget), puppy food, 2 x dog bowl, a puppy grooming kit, puppy shampoo, a dog towel (or an old bath towel if you dad wants to donate one!), puppy training treats, a couple of toys (try to choose quite different ones from eachother), a puppy lead and collar, LOTS of kitchen role and a de-odorizing carpet cleaner!


On the drive home for our lastest pup Dexter, my parter drove and I had a laundry basket - the ones the ironing goes in - I put a blanket and a puppy pad on top just in case and this went in the foot-well of the passenger seat inbetween my feet! Dexter soon managed to climb on to my lap where he slept most of the way and tried to eat my scarf! so in the end I let him have a cuddle with me and I put a pad on my lap just in case. This was a 3 hour trip.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope all is going well Frankie and that Bertie is settling in ok. Good for you for taking responsiblility for your puppy....maybe another Ashleigh and Pudsey in our midst. Good luck x x


----------



## ILovemyBertie (May 26, 2012)

Well I've had Bertie a week today, He's all cute, small and fluffy. He's doing really well, and has settled into our family very well. He's not too not too challenging to train, he has learned when he needs the loo, he must go outside or to the training mats. I'm incompetent when it comes to putting photos on the site but I'll have plenty on twitter if you follow @frankie_york  Thanks for all your advice and support it's going well


----------

